# My goats wont eat fruits and veggies?



## rr89ca (Aug 28, 2015)

I saw there is a topic going about getting goats to eat brush, is the concept similar for fruits and veggies? Cut back the grain? I just want them to eat the ends of what im cooking for supper, lol. Carrots, lettuce, etc. Do some goats just not like this stuff?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Nope. Contrary to popular belief, goats are picky eaters!! They all have their own preferences.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Some of my goats like fruits and veggies, others don't.  I usually don't force them to eat anything because I figure they've got a good reason for not eating that thing, and especially if it's brush I'd hate to force-feed them something I didn't realize was poisonous. 

Chickens, on the other hand, will eat just about anything! That's who we send all our garden scraps and such to.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a goat that will not even touch grass...only hay, leaves if they are fresh and have never touched the ground and her grain mix.My chickens on the other hand will eat anything.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I have to _make _ some of my goats try new things. They turn their nose up at anything that isn't hay or grain. I just wiggle a piece into their mouths and sure enough they like it! Before long, they will finish the veggie or fruit and keep gnawing on the stem/core. The first time I encountered this I couldn't believe it. They are just like human kids!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine won't touch fruit or veggies but love donuts, cookies and such like that. Pretty much like their owner (only I do love fruit). I can get them to eat apple sauce if I mix it in their soaked beet pulp, but that's the only way.


----------



## rr89ca (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow lol i was hoping to get the boogers to eat the veggie scraps, looks like ill need chickens now  my boyfriend is going to hate me!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine only want the scraps if they see me heading for the chicken coop with it. Mine also will not eat anything that is dirty and have their own list of things they like. That includes pumpkin or squash slices when we have it - some love tangerines. Goats are fussy unless they are maybe starving.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

i have a "treat cup" 
whenever they see it coming they get excited 
it's the only way i get them to try new thing


----------

